# Windows 10 start button not functioning



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,

My start button has stopped functioning and I am unable to get into the Windows app store. I have read about this elsewhere on the net but none of the solutions work for me and I don't think there's an official word from Microsoft. Anyone else had this? are there any other solutions that anyone knows about?

Regards,

GingerOverlord


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have had this many times, the quickest solution (90%) was to just create a new user account in windows!


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Ryan,

Thanks for your reply.

How do I create a new user account if I don't have access to the start menu?

Regards,

GingerOverlord


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, my head is a shed at the moment...

Hope this helps and is simple enough for you to follow!

Ok so lets start!

Right click on the start menu and select "Command Prompt (Admin)" - if a popup comes up asking if you want this app to make changes just click yes!

Type "*net user NAME PASSWORD /add*" - without quotes, replace NAME and PASSWORD with new username and password for the new account you will create, use a slightly different name to the troubled user account! then press Enter!!!

Then type "*net localgroup administrators NAME /add*" - again without the quotes and put your new user account name where it says NAME. Press Enter!

Now close the Command Prompt window by clicking the cross in the top right corner or typing "exit" - without the quotes, press Enter!!!

*DO THIS NEXT STEP IF YOU HAVE DOCUMENTS/VIDEOS/MUSIC/PICTURES/DOWNLOADS THAT YOU WISH TO KEEP AND MOVE OVER TO THE NEW USER ACCOUNT!!*
Now back in windows you need to press the "Windows key and E" to open the File Explorer!!!

On the left hand pane you will see a Tree/Directory Structure... Locate "WINDOWS C:" or something to that effect, this will be the hard drive partition that your Windows 10 is installed on to!

Double click this and underneath you will see some new folders, go ahead and double click USERS, then another folder or two will open underneath that.

Single click the folder that corresponds with your current (faulty) user account!

On the right hand side you will see folders, Keep hold of "shift key" and single left click the folders containing files you wish to copy!

Let go of the "shift key" and drag the hilighted folders by clicking on any one of the hilighted folders with the left mouse button and drag it over to the left and drop it onto the USERS folder name that corresponds with the new user account we just created!

Accept any dialogue boxes that may come up, confirming the file copy/move process!

*YOU CAN NOW FOLLOW THIS NEXT STEP IF YOU SKIPPED THE PREVIOUS STEP
You should now be able to log out of your current user account and you will see 2 user accounts... your old and faulty account and the new account you created!

Log into the new user account and all should be good!!!

Youre not finished! You need to delete the old faulty user account, now that we do all you have to do is click on START menu and go to settings!

Click on ACCOUNTS, then when that opens look on the left and select FAMILY & OTHER USERS, there you will see your old account, go ahead and remove/delete this if you are happy with the new user account you have created!
*


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Ryan,

Your 'heads in a shed?' that's a Scouse term isn't it??? 

Anyway - cheers for your reply.

Tried following your steps to create another account. In the USERS folder I cannot see the name of the account I have just created - what could be going wrong? I followed your instructions to the letter.

Regards,

GingerOverlord.


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Ever so sorry, like I said my head is a shed lol, let me correct the syntax of the command.

"*net user NAME PASSWORD /add*"

Try That, once again sorry lol, will edit previous post also


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

OK. Not having much luck here.

The first user account name I tried was the same as my new name I had previously created - I got the message back 'the specified account name is already a member of the group'.
I then tried a different name completely but got the message 'there is no such global user or group:...'

Doesn't seem to want to play ball 

GingerOverlord


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Maybe your administrator group is named differently, type from command prompt *net localgroup *then take note of how your admin group is listed then try the previous command again typing the administrator group exactly as it is listed ie:- *net localgroup Administrators NAME /add*


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Silly question but does the *Win Key + I* work? - settings shortcut or *Win Key + S* then type *User Accounts.*
also if you right click start, can you not access user accounts through control panel?


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Ryan,

My folder is now visible on my new account! (unsure why it wasn't appearing initially)
Anyway, I should be able to go ahead and copy my work across on the new account before eventually disposing of the knackered account.
Do you have any tips or advice on moving files from one account to another? seems like it may be a long and labourious process 
Is there a way to remove passwords from account so I can just switch between them a little easier?

Anyways, cheers for your help up to now.

GingerOverlord.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does you Action Center work? If so you can use it to create a new account as well as many other tasks: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2487719,00.asp

You can also see if you have updated to the new Windows 10 1511 update, it's a large system upgrade and may resolve your issue as well. You can also run Windows Update from the the Action Center.

EDIT: Sorry missed your last post that you have already succeeded.


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Net user NAME *

Should delete password but you may have problems if you have password policy in place, you may not though ;-) glad you're sorted


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Simple drag and drop within windows explorer, drag with right and select "move" when in new location ;-)


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

If you're not getting the 1511 update through updates then I think or it did! Download media creation tool from Microsoft and run that to upgrade this PC now, (not create media) you will not lose any files!


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Another useful tool is GodMode - there are user account tools in here, to create:-

Right Click Desktop
Select New
Select Folder
Name This Folder - *GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}
*
Done!!!


----------

